# Condensation in shipping containers.



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have been advised by a few shipping companies that for the relatively short transit time to Cyprus, silica gel bags are not required to combat condensation in the container. 

But I am puzzled as it would appear that the standard marine insurance contains cover for condensation and or mildew damage, which makes me think that they are required after all no matter how short the journey.

Anybody any experience or knowledge on this subject please.

Thanks 

H


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been advised by a few shipping companies that for the relatively short transit time to Cyprus, silica gel bags are not required to combat condensation in the container.
> 
> ...


We didnt add the 'extra' for mildew and condensation damage on the insurance we took and our stuff was fine. 3 weeks door to door from bournemouth to limassol.


----------



## daveayre (Aug 30, 2009)

would you mind if i asked how much it cost for your container to cyprus from uk, and do they collect from your house then load container at their depot, 40 foot or 20 foot containers? - cheers Dave


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

daveayre said:


> would you mind if i asked how much it cost for your container to cyprus from uk, and do they collect from your house then load container at their depot, 40 foot or 20 foot containers? - cheers Dave


The total cost was £5500, which included insurance, the paperwork cyprus end for clearance of the goods and my car. We moved everything we had from a 4 bed house including a patio set and garden tools, all my husbands tools (for his work) and brought things whichc we knew we might not need as furniture, clothing, electrical goods etc is extortionately high - so bring everything with you. It'll cost you nothing more if you have a container. You can always sell it here if its surplus to requirements. And a tip I had from another expat member is to bring your woolies and an electric blanket, and especially your tumble drier if you have one cos you will need it during the winter months. And any independent heater you have such as electric fan heater. The 3 removal guys came to our house and packed everything down to the knives and forks over 3 days (they slept in their van) and stored it in the house and in our garage. I made tea and toast. On the 3rd day a container arrived and they loaded it all onto the container and off it went. We had a 40' as I brought my car over with it. They put our household stuff in and then built a bulkhead and then strapped down my car. We were very pleased - door to door in exactly 3 weeks. Sorry - I appear to have waffled on a bit but hope this has helped. Anything else just ask...
Deborah


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*container costs*

Hi Deborah
I think doing it that way must have saved you a lot of time?
If you dont think of how much it cost but of the time it saves, It was probbaly money well spent.
Congrats on the move, might even see you both on a quiz night

David


----------



## daveayre (Aug 30, 2009)

*thankyou*

Thankyou for that, thats really useful,you pretty much covered everything i want to know, probably 20 foot will be ample, as we will not be taking the car,however we will be taking two motorbikes, but when we look round our house its suprising how much stuff we have and dont really use/need,so we are trying to clear out things without getting sentimental about it,
Weather wise the latest we have been out there is end of september and was very pleasent,jeans & tshirt weather still, sounds like it can get quite chilly then?
Cannot be as bad as uk in winter can it? people i have chatted to over there reckon that they usually have 2 to 3 mild winters followed by one lousy one, dont know if there is anything in it?.
Anyway thanks again,
P:s should i get the 40 foot and have a big car boot type sale over there lol!!!!

Cheers Dave lane::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

daveayre said:


> Thankyou for that, thats really useful,you pretty much covered everything i want to know, probably 20 foot will be ample, as we will not be taking the car,however we will be taking two motorbikes, but when we look round our house its suprising how much stuff we have and dont really use/need,so we are trying to clear out things without getting sentimental about it,
> Weather wise the latest we have been out there is end of september and was very pleasent,jeans & tshirt weather still, sounds like it can get quite chilly then?
> Cannot be as bad as uk in winter can it? people i have chatted to over there reckon that they usually have 2 to 3 mild winters followed by one lousy one, dont know if there is anything in it?.
> Anyway thanks again,
> ...



hi Dave, no it dosnt get nearly as cold as the UK in the winter but the reason I advise people to bring an electric blanket is that the way the houses here are built and lack of central heating, bedding tends to feel damp in the winter.
The electric blanket keeps your bedsheets nice and dry. 
The coldest months are January and February and even then you see tourists in shorts and T-shirts , while us softies are wearing sweaters

Veronica


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, 

We seem to have lost our way with the original subject of this thread, has anybody got any experience or knowledge of condensation in containers?.

H


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We seem to have lost our way with the original subject of this thread, has anybody got any experience or knowledge of condensation in containers?.
> 
> H


We had no problems with condensation in our container and we didnt have silica gel bags.
Also our container was delayed and didnt arrive until about 6 weeks after it left us in the Uk but everything was fine.

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We moved here last July with a 40 ft container ( but no car) and had no problem with condensation. It took three weeks for the container to arrive door to door ( we came by boat from Southampton with the cars which took just over two weeks)


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, 

Many thanks to all who have contributed, my background research increases every day!.

H


----------

